# Anyone have experience with pro clear aquariums



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I was at big Al's recently and saw one of these pro clear aquariums setup the tank at the store was 72x24x24 comes with a stand, 60 gallon sump and all the plumbing, it's also a rimless low iron glass. I have to admit it looked quite nice and looks like they are trying to compete with the redsea line. Not a bad price either $3500 + tax. It's much cheaper than the redsea tank around the same size.

Anyone have one one these up and running?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They have been around for as long as I can remember but never cracked the Canadian market with any fanfare.

IMHO, an aquarium is an aquarium. Measure the glass and if it's not 5/8 glass, hard pass unless you are going to reinforce the seams with a bottom EB and vertical 10mmx10mm square glass rods.

I've done this with every MarineLand 300DD (about 15) and never had one leak in the past 10 years.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

wtac said:


> They have been around for as long as I can remember but never cracked the Canadian market with any fanfare.
> 
> IMHO, an aquarium is an aquarium. Measure the glass and if it's not 5/8 glass, hard pass unless you are going to reinforce the seams with a bottom EB and vertical 10mmx10mm square glass rods.
> 
> I've done this with every MarineLand 300DD (about 15) and never had one leak in the past 10 years.


I can't remember the glass thickness but a good point for sure.


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

*marineland 220*

Wtac: What is your standard practice for a Marineland 220 XH ? 24 deep x 30 tall?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

ML warranty is a bloody joke and only applies if you use a ML Cabinet. Other than that, you will be SOL should you run into issues within their warranty period.

With ML DD's, cut out the inside corner seam and get as much of the residual silicone off.

Install bottom EB and 10mm x 10mm square glass rods for the vertical seams. This procedure will give added silicone-glass bonding surface area.

IIRC, they use 12mm glass that is just shy of 1/2" and a calculated safety factor (SF) of 1.2. Legally and engineered within safety tolerances PROVIDED that the stand and floor are dead nuts plumb and level and no bounce from live loads. 

Going up to 5/8" glass, SF is around 2.0 +/-0.2 factoring live load.

When dealing with that volume of water, you want a higher SF and use GE SCS1200 nor Dow/Momentive RTV 100 series as they are "structural silicone" vs "general purpose" GE1.


----------

